# ألحقنى يا دكتـــــــــــور !!!! ( الشكاوى الشائعة وعلاجاتها المقترحة )



## M a r i a m (28 يونيو 2009)

*أحبائى أعضاء المنتدى*
*هذه بعض الشكاوى الشائعة وعلاجاتها المقترحة مقتبسة من روشتات أطباء متخصصين أضعها بين أيديكم لعلها تفيدكم .... *​ 
*عندى كحة جامدة بتقومنى من النوم بالليل *
*Avipect syrup*
*ملعقة بعد الأكل 3 مرات*
*Xithrone 500 tablets*
*قرص يوميا لمدة 5 أيام*
*Toplexil syrup*
*ملعقة بعد الأكل 3 مرات*
*عندى إسهال جامد وبطنى بتوجعنى*
*Flagyl 500 tsblets*
*قرص كل 6 ساعات*
*Streptoquin tablets*
*قرص كل 6 ساعات*​​*عندى إمساك جامد*
*Duphalac syrup*
*ملعقة بعد الأكل 3 مرات*
*Purgaton tablets*
*2 قرص صباحا و مساء*
*Laxeol-P drops*
*20 نقطة على 2/1 فنجان ماء مساء*
*عندى مغص جامد بس ما فيش إسهال*
*Spasmomen tablets*
*قرص قبل الأكل 3 مرات*
*Spasmopyralgin M tablets*
*قرص بعد الأكل 3 مرات*
*عندى حموضة جامدة وحرقان فى القلب*
*Mucogel syrup*
*ملعقة بعد الأكل 3 مرات*
*Antodine 20 mg tablets*
*قرص قبل الأكل 3 مرات*
*Rani eff. sachets*
*كيس على 2/1 كوب ماء صباحا ومساء*
*عندى صداع جامد فى كل راسى*
*Cataflam 50 mg Tablets*
*2 قرص بعد الأكل كل 12 ساعة*
*عندى دمامل وخراريج فى الجلد*
*Duricef 500 capsules*
*كبسولة كل 12 ساعة*
*Fucicort cream*
*دهان للجلد 3 مرات*
*Garamycin cream*
*دهان للجلد 3 مرات*
*سنانى واجعانى واللثة وارمة*
*Catafast eff. sachets*
*كيس على 2/1 كوب ماء كل 12 ساعة*
*Brufen 400 tablets*
*قرص كل 12 ساعة*
*Oracure gel*
*دهان للثة 3 مرات*
*لسانى ملتهب واللثة بتحرقنى*
*Tantum verde gargle*
*مضمضة بدون تخفيف كل 12 ساعة*
*Jogel*
*دهان للثة واللسان 3 مرات*
*B.B.C spray*
*بخاخ على اللثة فقط 3 مرات*
*لسانى عليه بقع بيضاء*
*Miconaz oral gel*
*دهان للسان 3 مرات*
*Mycostatin drops*
*قطارة على اللسان كل 6 ساعات*
*Mundisal gel*
*دهان للسان مساء*
*عندى حساسية وهرش جامد فى الجسم كله*
*Zyrtec tablets*
*قرص صباحا ومساء*
*Calamyl-D lotion*
*دهان للمناطق المصابة 3 مرات يترك 4/1 ساعة ثم يشطف*
*Elocon cream*
*دهان بعد اللوسيون 3 مرات*
*ريحة رجلى وحشة قوى *
*Flucoral capsules*
*كبسولة واحدة أسبوعيا قبل الأكل*
*Mycotral powder*
*بودرة بين الأصابع 3 مرات بعد الغسل والتجفيف*​​*Dermatin lotion*
*دهان بين الأصابع قبل النوم*
*أيدى اتحرقت من المياه المغلية*
*تعمل كمادات مياه مثلجة سريعا ثم يستخدم*
*Dermazin cream*
*دهان خفيف كل 6 ساعات لمدة يوم*
*Mebo cream*
*دهان خفيف كل 6 ساعات من اليوم الثانى*​*عندى حرقان فى البول*
*Uvamin retard tablets*
*قرص بعد الأكل 3 مرات*
*Proximol eff. granules*
*قرص بعد الأكل 3 مرات*
*Rowatinex capsules*
*كبسولة قبل الأكل 3 مرات*
*ظهرى وعظمى واجعنى وعضلاتى قافشة*​*Mobitil 15 mg tablets*
*قرص بعد الأكل صباحا ومساء*
*Voltaren ampoules*
*حقنة عضل يوميا لمدة 3 أيام*
*Myolgin capsules*
*كبسولة بعد الأكل صباحا ومساء*
*ركبتى واجعانى وعندى خشونة فى المفاصل*
*Genuphil tablets*
*قرص بعد الأكل 3 مرات لمدة شهرين*
*Rapiflam 50 tablets*
*قرص بعد الأكل 3 مرات*
*Epicotil ampoules*
*حقنة عضل يوم بعد يوم*
*الدورة الشهرية تاعبانى جدا*
*Buscopan compositum tablets*
*قرصين بعد الأكل صباحا ومساء*
*Visceralgine tablets*
*قرص قبل الأكل 3 مرات*
*Cataflam ampoules*
*حقنة عضل واحدة*
*عندى زكام وعطس مستمر*
*Panadol cold & Flu tablets*
*قرص بعد الأكل 3 مرات*
*C retard 500 capsules*
*قرص كل 12 ساعة*
*Afrin nasal spray*
*2 بخة فى كل فتحة أنف 3 مرات*​*حاسس بهمدان وباتعب بسرعة*​*Vitazinc capsules*
*كبسولة بعد الإفطار*
*Royal vit G capsules*
*كبسولة بعد الغذاء*
*خاسس كتير و وزنى قليل جدا*
*Growth formula powder*
*ملعقة كبيرة على كوب لبن بعد الأكل 3 مرات لمدة شهر*
*Mosegor tablets*
*قرص قبل الأكل 3 مرات*
*Vitamax plus capsules*
*كبسولة بعد الغذاء*​*وزنى زائد جدا وعاوز حاجة تساعد مع الريجيم*
*Chitocal capsules*
*قرص قبل الأكل صباحا ومساء لمدة شهر*
*Chromax capsules*
*كبسولة قبل صباحا ومساء لمدة شهر*
*Bran tablets*
*قرص بعد الأكل 3 مرات*​*عندى التهاب جامد فى الجيوب الأنفية*
*Azrolid 500 tablets*
*قرص قبل الأكل يوميل لمدة 5 أيام*
*Clarinase tablets*
*قرص بعد الأكل صباحا ومساء*
*Flixonase spray*
*2 بخة فى كل فتحة أنف صباحا ومساء*​​*البواسير مجننانى ومش عارف أعمل أيه*
*Proctoglyvenol supp.*
*لبوس شرجى صباحا و مساء*
*Betnovate C cream*
*Lignocaine 5 % cream*
*يخلط الكريمين وتدهن فتحة الشرج صباحا و مساء*
*Diolax tablets*
*قرصين قبل النوم*
*Dettol solution*
*ملعقة كبيرة على لتر ماء دافىء تشطيف بعد كل تبرز*​​*أبنى بيجيله تسلخات من البامبرز*
*Zinc olive cream*
*Kenacomb cream*
*يخلط الكريمين وتدهن التسلخات صباحا و مساء*
*طفلى الرضيع عنده مغص وانتفاخ*
*Simethicone drops*
*2/1 قطارة بالفم صباحا ومساء*
*Spasmotal drops*
*5 نقط بالفم 3 مرات*​*عندى عسر هضم شديد وانتفاخ*
*Spasmocanulase tablets*
*قرصين وسط الأكل 3 مرات*
*Disflatyl tablets*
*قرص بعد الأكل 3 مرات*
*Fawar Fruit sachets*
*كيس على 2/1 كوب ماء بعد الأكل 3 مرات*
*عينى ناشفة وبتحرقنى عاوز حاجة ملطفة*
*Hifresh drops*
*نقطتين فى كل عين 3 مرات*
*Hypotears gel*
*مرهم للعين قبل النوم*
*كوعى وكعب رجلى مشقق جدا*
*Emolia cream*​*Dermasoft cream*
*يخلط الكريمين وتدهن الكوع والكعب صباحا و مساء بعد نقع المناطق الخشنة فى ماء ساخن 10 دقائق ثم تجفيفها*
*مسمار دخل فى رجل أبنى وهو بيلعب فى الشارع*
*يوخذ فى خلال ساعة على الأكثرللمستشفى لأخذ حقنة تيتانوس بعد اختبار الحساسية ويطهر مكان الجرح ويربط ثم يعطى*
*Augmentin 312 syrup*
*ملعقة بعد الأكل كل 8 ساعات*
*Brufen syrup*
*ملعقة بعد الأكل كل 8 ساعات*
*عينى فيها حبوب والتهابات*
*Tobradex eye drops*
*نقطتين فى العين كل 6 ساعات*
*Fucithalmic eye ointment*
*3 نقط فى العين مساء قبل النوم*
*عندى بلغم جامد على الصدر*
*Cefotax 1 gm vials *
*حقنة كل 12 ساعة لمدة 3 أيام*
*Mucosolvan syrup*
*ملعقة بعد الأكل كل 8 ساعات*
*Ultrasolv syrup*
*ملعقة بعد الأكل كل 8 ساعات*
*طفلى الصغير بيكح وصدره بيخشخش*
*Ceclor 250 syrup*
*ملعقة صغيرة بعد الأكل كل 8 ساعات*
*Bronchopro syrup*
*ملعقة صغيرة بعد الأكل 3 مرات*
*Pentamix syrup*
*ملعقة صغيرة بعد الأكل 3 مرات*
*عندى فقر دم جامد*
*Haemoton capsules*
*كبسولة بعد الغذاء لمدة شهر*
*Tresorix syrup*
*ملعقة كبيرة بعد الأكل 3 مرات*
*عندى أملاح فى المفاصل*
*Zyloric 300 tablets*
*قرص بعد الأكل صباحا ومساء*
*Urivin eff. sachets*
*كيس على 2/1 كوب ماء قبل الأكل صباحا ومساء*
*Rapidus 50 tablets*
*2 قرص بعد الأكل صباحا ومساء*
*أبنى بيرجع كتير وعنده أسهال*
*Streptophenicol syrup*
*ملعقة صغيرة بعد الأكل 4 مرات*
*Antinal syrup*
*ملعقة صغيرة بعد الأكل 4 مرات*
*Cortigen B6 ampoules*
*حقنة عضل كل 12 ساعة*
*عندى ترجيع (قىء) ومافيش أسهال*
*Primperan tablets*
*قرص قبل الأكل 3 مرات*
*Motinorm tablets*
*قرص قبل الأكل 3 مرات*
*عندى تينيا (فطريات) فى أظافرى وشكلها فظيع جدا *
*Trosyd nail solution*
*مس للأظافر صباحا ومساء*
*Daktacort cream*
*كريم للأظافر بعد المس مساء فقط 3 مرات*
*Flucoral capsules*
*كبسولة واحدة قبل الأكل أسبوعيا*
*رائحة الفم عندى وحشة جدا*
*يجب مراجعة طبيب الأسنان لو كنت مركب تركيبات صناعية (طرابيش) ويفيد جدا هذا العلاج فى جميع الأحوال*
*Tricare mouth wash*
*مضمضة بدون تخفيف 3 مرات*
*Clovenol gargle*
*مضمضة بدون تخفيف صباحا ومساء*
*Fresh-breath spray*
*3-4 بخة للفم 3 مرات*​*عندى إلتهابات مهبلية وهرش جامد أنا متزوجة*​*Betadine vag. doush*
*دش مهبلى مكيال على لتر ماء دافىء صباحا ومساء*
*Amrizole-N vag. supp*
*لبوس مهبلى بعد الدش مساء فقط*
*Gynodaktarin cream*
*كريم مهبلى صباحا ومساء*
*شعرى بيقع كتير وفروة الرأس ملتهبة*
*Folliton Hair spray*
*تدليك لفروة الرأس صباحا ومساء*
*Tress Hair oil*
*تدليك لفروة الرأس والشعر صباحا ومساء*
*Pantogar capsules*
*قرص بعد الأكل 3 مرات لمدة شهر*
*Betnovate scalp application*
*تدليك لفروة الرأس ومساء*
*عندى قشر جامد جدا فى الرأس*
*A-viton capsules*
*2 كبسولة بعد الإفطار*
*Nizoral shampoo*
*شامبو للشعر مرتين أسبوعيا لمدة شهر*
*Folica-D lotion*
*تدليك لفروة الرأس كل مساء*
*طفلى بيسنن وسخن شوية*
*Pedical syrup*
*2/1 ملعقة صغيرة صباحا ومساء*
*Abimol syrup*
*2/1 ملعقة صغيرة صباحا ومساء*
*Dentinox gel*
*دهان خفيف للفكين 3 مرات*
*ودانى بتوجعنى وبتجيب صديد ريحته وحشة*
*Viotic drops*
*2 نقطة بالأذن 3 مرات*
*Otocalm drops*
*2 نقطة بالأذن صباحا ومساء بعد الأولى بساعتين*
*Brufen 400 tablets*
*قرص بعد الأكل 3 مرات*
*قيست الضغط فى الصيدلية أكثر من مرة ولقيته عالى قوى*
*تحذير هام أدوية ارتفاع ضغط الدم لا توصف يحدد النوع والجرعة طبيب متابع تخصص باطنة أو قلب وأوعية دموية*
*قيست السكر فى الصيدلية أكثر من مرة ولقيته عالى قوى*
*تحذير هام أدوية السكر لا توصف يحدد النوع والجرعة طبيب متابع تخصص سكر وغدد صماء*
*أنا حامل وعندى دور برد جامد*
*Amoxil 500 capsules*
*قرص بعد الأكل كل 6 ساعات*
*Vitacid C eff. tablets*
*قرص فوار على 2/1 كوب ماء صباحا ومساء*
*Paramol tablets*
*قرص بعد الأكل 3 مرات*
*الكبد عندى تعبان ما فيش حاجة تنشطه وتحميه*
*Hipamax plus capsules*
*كبسولة بعد الأكل 3 مرات*
*Legalon 140 mg tablets*
*قرص بعد الأكل صباحا ومساء*
*K-viton tablets*
*قرص بعد الأكل صباحا ومساء*
*عندى مغص كلوى شديد قوى*
*Urinex capsules*
*كبسولتين قبل الأكل صباحا ومساء*
*Spasmorowatinex supp*
*لبوس شرجى صباحا ومساء*
*Diclophen 75 ampoules*
*حقنة عضل كل 12 ساعة*
*عندى تنميل جامد فى الأطراف*
*Neuroton tablets*
*قرص بعد الأكل 3 مرات*
*Adenoplex forte ampoules*
*حقنة عضل يوم بعد يوم*​


----------



## BITAR (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ألحقنى يا دكتـــــــــــور !!!!*

*بشره خير*
*يا M a r i a m*​


----------



## white rose (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ألحقنى يا دكتـــــــــــور !!!!*

*موضوع حلو 

و معلومات عامة مفيدة

بس كمان لازم مراجعة الطبيب حبيبتي ميرنا 

لأنو في امراض مختلفة بس تكون اعراضها متشابهة شوي 

و بس الطبيب بيعرف هالشي

الرب يبارك تعبك​*


----------



## white rose (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ألحقنى يا دكتـــــــــــور !!!!*

*عفوا انا خربطت بالاسم 

اسفة حبيبتي مريم​*


----------



## M a r i a m (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ألحقنى يا دكتـــــــــــور !!!!*



bitar قال:


> *بشره خير*
> 
> 
> *يا m a r i a m*​


* ميرسي استاذ بيتر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة*​


----------



## M a r i a m (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ألحقنى يا دكتـــــــــــور !!!!*



white rose قال:


> *موضوع حلو ​*
> 
> *و معلومات عامة مفيدة*​
> *بس كمان لازم مراجعة الطبيب حبيبتي ميرنا *​
> ...


 



white rose قال:


> *عفوا انا خربطت بالاسم ​*
> 
> 
> *اسفة حبيبتي مريم*​



* ولايهمك حبيبتي*
*واكيد ردك كتير صح*
*بس فى اللى اخد المرض ده او حس بنفس أعراضه قبل كدة وعارف هو عنده ايه*
*وفى امراض بتكون واضحة دي اللى بنتعامل معاها احيانا كدة*
*لكن زى ماقولتى فى اعراض متاشبهة لأكتر من مرض*
*دى لازم نلجأ فيها للطبيب*
*نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## mero_engel (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ألحقنى يا دكتـــــــــــور !!!!*

*شكلك هتعالجينا فعلا *
*ميرسي يا مريم*
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ألحقنى يا دكتـــــــــــور !!!!*

*ميرسي ياقمري لزوقك ومرورك الرائع*
*نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## جيلان (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ألحقنى يا دكتـــــــــــور !!!!*

*وفى ديرما بيور للحروق جامد كمان
لاااااا جامد يا باشا
يُثبت ده بس هزود جملة فى العنوان بعد اذنِك يا سكرة*


----------



## M a r i a m (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ألحقنى يا دكتـــــــــــور !!!!*



جيلان قال:


> *وفى ديرما بيور للحروق جامد كمان*
> *لاااااا جامد يا باشا*
> *يُثبت ده بس هزود جملة فى العنوان بعد اذنِك يا سكرة*


* ميرسي ياجميل بجد*
*ولايهمك زودي ياقمر*
*احنا نطول؟*
*نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2009)

معلومات رااااااااااائعه يا مريم 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## just member (29 يونيو 2009)




----------



## sara A (29 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جامد يا مريم*
*ميرسى يا قمر*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## M a r i a m (12 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااااائعه يا مريم ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ميررررررسى على المعلومات ​
> ...


* ميرسي كوكو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة*​


----------



## M a r i a m (12 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


>


* ميرسي دكتورنا لمرورك الرائع*​


----------



## M a r i a m (12 يوليو 2009)

sara a قال:


> *موضوع جامد يا مريم*
> *ميرسى يا قمر*
> *ربنا يباركك*


*ميرسي ياسكر لزوقك*
*نورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع مفيد جدا ورائع 
احلا تقيم لاحلي مريم 
مرسي يا جميلة​*


----------



## maramero (12 يوليو 2009)

مرسي علي الموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maramero (12 يوليو 2009)

مرسي علي الموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## twety (12 يوليو 2009)

*بجد موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد خالص*

*وهنفع كتير جدا*
*ارجو له التثبيت كمان*

*واقل ما يستاهل الموضوع التقييم*

*شكراياقمر لتعبك*


----------



## برق السماء2 (19 يوليو 2009)

سؤال ارجو الرد عليه من اى عضو
هل الرجل ضلوعه اقل من ضلوع المرأة لان الله اخذ ضلع من الرجل وخلق المرأة؟


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2009)

شكرا مريم يفك من التثبيت


----------

